# Uconnect



## Randy kibler (Dec 20, 2017)

I have my phone connected to uconnect and I do not receive verbal or noise alerts for new Uber drivers and also do not receive voice commands for Uber gps. Can anyone assist?


----------



## Italianrick (Oct 20, 2017)

Randy kibler said:


> I have my phone connected to uconnect and I do not receive verbal or noise alerts for new Uber drivers and also do not receive voice commands for Uber gps. Can anyone assist?


When i turn on blue tooth. My uber gps voice turn by turn stops working. When i turn off blue tooth it starts working. Hope that helps.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Connect your phone to the cigarette lighter and turn off your phone Bluetooth.


Randy kibler said:


> I have my phone connected to uconnect and I do not receive verbal or noise alerts for new Uber drivers and also do not receive voice commands for Uber gps. Can anyone assist?


----------

